
The Database Programmer: Different Foreign Keys for Different Tables - pbnaidu
http://database-programmer.blogspot.com/2008/07/different-foreign-keys-for-different.html
======
Hexstream
This is quite basic knowledge... (Who ever used a DB in any capacity and
didn't know this?)

